# Cavi per connessione Gigabit

## Spiros

Buondì.

Sto per instaurare una connessione di rete tra il mio computer e il router e avrei proprio bisogno di sfruttare il fatto che entrambi i device hanno il supporto per la velocità Gigabit. Per questo ho bisogno di cavi speciali o si può ritenere che ogni cavo crossover comprato nel corso degli ultimi 2-3 anni supporti una trasmissione del genere?

Voglio dire, ci sono differenze tra cavi per il Fast Ethernet e quelli per il Gigabit Ethernet?

----------

## djinnZ

  :Confused:  

  :Confused:  

----------

## k01

 *Spiros wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Voglio dire, ci sono differenze tra cavi per il Fast Ethernet e quelli per il Gigabit Ethernet?

 

eggià, fast ethernet corrisponde ai 100 mbps   :Wink: 

per i 1000 mbps dovresti cercare un cavo almeno CAT 5

----------

## ago

 *k01 wrote:*   

> per i 1000 mbps dovresti cercare un cavo almeno CAT 5

 

cat 5e afaik

----------

